
Describe what your code won't do - dangoldin
http://localhost:4000/2016/01/31/describe-what-your-code-wont-do
======
jlg23
In HN's case that's apparently checking whether the link points to localhost.

------
gus_massa
Wrong URL. Try submitting again.

